# G0752 Left Handed Threading



## KeithK (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi All
  I'm new hear and am in the market for a new lathe and was considering the G0752 and wanted to know if it can make left handed threads?


----------



## joconnor (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, you just need to start at the head stock and run the carriage toward the tail stock.


----------



## tomh (Jul 13, 2015)

*NO*   The G0752 / g0602  *doesn't* have a way to reverse the lead screw so you *can0t* cut left hand threads with it.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Unless you do what this gentleman did:

http://www.rcdon.com/html/the_reverse_tumbler_project.html


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 13, 2015)

KeithK said:


> Hi All
> I'm new hear and am in the market for a new lathe and was considering the G0752 and wanted to know if it can make left handed threads?


Keith, I built a reversing tumbler for the G0602 which is the non VFD version of the Go752 lathe.

Bob


----------



## KeithK (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I had a feeling when I was examining the gear box that the 752 wasn't able to cut left handed threads out of the box. Is there a lathe out there in the same price range the will cut left handed threads in the same price range and size? It's not a deal breaker especially since it will be a major upgrade and the 752 can be modified and I will be coming from  HF 7 × 12.


----------



## tomh (Jul 14, 2015)

Check  this out 
*PM1022V & PM1030V they have reverse lead screw and power cross slide*
 Call and make sure that that is correct info with mat! The 10x30 would  be the better deal.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jul 14, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> Keith, I built a reversing tumbler for the G0602 which is the non VFD version of the Go752 lathe.
> 
> Bob
> View attachment 107352
> ...


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 14, 2015)

Fabrikator,  Yes I do.  The entire project was done up in SolidWorks so I have models, drawings, and G code.  It would take some time to make up a complete package.  Meanwhile, here are some shots of the model.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jul 14, 2015)

Quite nice, thanks.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 14, 2015)

I got my G0602 used, and it already had a reverse tumbler assembly that had been added to it. Not quite as fancy as RJSakowoski's, but functional.
It works quite well. but you have to loosen a bolt, rotate the assembly and retighten the bolt each time you want to reverse or disengage the 
gears. 

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## ch2co (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry for the PS, but WELCOME TO THE group. This is a great place to learn and get advice from.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## KeithK (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and info. I'm not to familiar with the PM brand but will investigate the 10x30. From what I've read so far Matt seems to be doing the right thing with his machines and customers.


----------



## Johnnybar (Dec 10, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> Keith, I built a reversing tumbler for the G0602 which is the non VFD version of the Go752 lathe.
> 
> Bob
> View attachment 107352


Nice quick reversing mod there.  If you rarely run LH threads like me, consider a change gear reversing idler modification if your existing plate has room for one.  Here's my setup on a G9729.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 11, 2016)

Did one of those on my 0602 and actually used it once!


----------



## cookj320 (Dec 12, 2016)

I've done left hand threads on my g0602 and here is some pics of my reverse. I got plans of the net for free if you need them just ask....








http://[ATTACH=full]186387[/ATTACH]


----------

